
Ask HN: What's the #1 technical blog post I should read now? - mrburton
It&#x27;s Sunday and like most engineers, I&#x27;m looking for something to read that&#x27;s tech oriented. Algorithms, distributed systems, architectures, etc.
======
macando
React in-depth: [https://overreacted.io](https://overreacted.io) by Dan
Abramov.

Software architectures:
[https://martinfowler.com/architecture](https://martinfowler.com/architecture)
by Martin Fowler.

AI and Data Science:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/](https://towardsdatascience.com/)

------
scanny
This is more holistic than what you asked, but someone might find it useful

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way -Eric Steven Raymon

[http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

------
croh
[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

------
Antoninus
[https://blog.acolyer.org](https://blog.acolyer.org)

------
pranaygp
Not very technical so I'm not sure if you'll find it interesting, but it's a
short read and it's my first post

[http://pranay.gp/how-to-learn-things-at-1000x-the-
speed](http://pranay.gp/how-to-learn-things-at-1000x-the-speed)

~~~
p1esk
My uni web blocker blocked that url as “malware”.

------
rolph
check out [http://masm32.com/](http://masm32.com/)

and the forum at
[http://www.masm32.com/board/index.php](http://www.masm32.com/board/index.php)

this place is about macro assembler as gleaned from the microsoft devkit and
about assembler programming in general. not only 32bit stuff but 64 bit stuff
happens here too.

------
aledalgrande
Any Martin Fowler.

